# The Classic Car Show. Channel 5 7PM 5th Feb



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Brand new series on tonight I've just noticed on the TV guide.

Tonight Quentin Wilson marks the Ford Mustang's 50th birthday and Jodie Kidd in a Ferrari California Spider.

It has got to be better than Emmerdale.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Why is Jodie Kidd speaking like that?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's on just now. 

Been a good watch actually.


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Was terrible, I had to turn it off

Wilson just annoys the hell out of me


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Reading what most people have said elsewhere, I think most people enjoyed it. 

What else can they do with a car programme to make it interesting? 

Top Gear is loved by many and hated by many. You see the threads running on here all the time. 

5th Gear has dropped right down to some obscure tv channel as nobody watches it. People spent ages telling us how great Chris Harris YouTube channel was, yet when he asked people to pay a few quid to watch it, very few folk were willing to. 

Car shows just aren't really that successful unless you make it more than a car show. 

I guess for many you need to be a bit older and have a liking to some of these old cars. 

The old Rolls Royce feature was nice. Not my type of car, but I see the appeal. 

It was amusing watching the same guy driving an open top Audi R8 through London and getting a very negative reaction and ignored. Done the same trip in a Corvette Stingray and everyone just wanted to take photos, smile and let him go first. 

The Jaguar feature was alright. Maybe could have chosen a better example. 

The barn find was nice. Dissapointed to hear the guy just wants to let it stay tucked away in the garage and not sell it to someone who will restore it back to its glory. 

The Ford GT40 (replica) feature with Jodie was good too. Interesting old track still half there. 

I also like when Quentin picks out a few future classic or cars he predicts will rocket in value. 

The presenting is a bit clumsy at times. It was better than last week, so hopefully that improvement will continue. 

I'll be tuning in again.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

This makes a nice change than watching reruns of topgear from ten years ago!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I much prefer this to TG at the moment.

I detested the last TG episode - ambulance rubbish - what a load of *&%%!!!

I might just eb getting old and cynical though as I even like Chasing classic cars on quest! :lol:

Ben


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I've have only seen the first episode so far but it is series linked so will watch others od sky+ when I find some time.
As said the presenting was rather awkward but not so bad to make you turn it off.
However I soon forgot about that when Jodie got in the spider, I could watch that all day even on mute!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Not a bad way to kill some time. However Quentin Wilson and Jodie Kidd have as much chemistry as an armchair. He also looks at Her like a sleazy Uncle, '' oh my dear, haven't you grown. ''


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I enjoyed it the cars are the stars for once.


----------



## Banjoknows (Oct 25, 2006)

Much better than car sos, Fake tan and vests galore


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Quentin gets on your nerves a bit as a full-time host, compared to his cameo appearances on other shows, but I still fancy Jodie and there are some nice, interesting cars in it, so worth a watch.


----------

